
Richard Stallman Resigns from MIT Csail and the Free Software Foundation - saravana85
https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/16/computer-scientist-richard-stallman-who-defended-jeffrey-epstein-resigns-from-mit-csail-and-the-free-software-foundation/
======
phoe-krk
Related discussions from earlier today:

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20990583](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20990583)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20989696](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20989696)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20990251](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20990251)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20993430](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20993430)

------
ykevinator
He's uncle jack from philadelphia.

